# A new broom sweeps clean!



## Absinthe (Feb 26, 2016)

So to be TF, what does one do differently aside from not using chemical intervention, and pharmaceutical prophylaxis? No mite counts? No sugar feeding? Any drone culling? Mechanical interventions like beetle barriers and Swiffer sheets? Bee gyms? 

If you are TF, does that give you any better products in the end? Do people buy products based on the fact that **you** have not introduced chemicals into the hive? Even though we know the bees are bringing chemicals into the hive from they are foraging? I certainly get **label appeal** but is there a real market that requires such things, and tests for levels of certain things?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Absinthe, 
There is no appetite to rehash what was retold already.
Just scan the forum, there is lots of info and various testimonials.
For one, I have my own mini-blog describing my own slog (along with several others).

One thing became clear - experience of the others is mostly irrelevant to your own experience due to your own very unique situation.
You should learn your own circumstance and understand what you can and cannot do (no matter what the others may think - they have it different)


----------

